# [RESEAU] Internet OK, mais plus de LAN

## Arcord

Bonjour,

j'ai réinstallé récemment ma Gentoo suite à une panne de disque dur.

J'utilise chez moi plusieurs PC dont l'un tournant sous Smoothwall et qui me sert de passerelle Internet.

Mon PC "Gentoo" se connecte parfaitement à ma passerelle Smoothwall; internet fonctionne normalement.

Mais le PC "Gentoo" ne parvient à se connecter à aucun autre PC du réseau (3 PC sous Windows XP). Ces autres PC parviennent eux à se connecter au PC "Gentoo" sur lequel j'ai un partition partagée sur le réseau. Le PC "Gentoo" ne parvient mais pas à faire un ping sur un PC du réseau local (sauf la passerelle).

Auriez-vous une idée?

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

Peut être un problème de masque ou de route...

Donnes nous le résultat de "ifconfig" et "route -n" pour commencer.

Bon courage.

----------

## Arcord

merci, voici les résultats   :Smile: 

ifconfig:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:31:97:13:79

          inet addr:192.168.5.2  Bcast:192.168.5.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::217:31ff:fe97:1379/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:158366 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:142821 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:95937003 (91.4 Mb)  TX bytes:19485941 (18.5 Mb)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0x2000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:186 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:186 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:12392 (12.1 Kb)  TX bytes:12392 (12.1 Kb)

```

et route -n

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.5.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.5.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

----------

## man in the hill

 *Arcord wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai réinstallé récemment ma Gentoo suite à une panne de disque dur.
> 
> J'utilise chez moi plusieurs PC dont l'un tournant sous Smoothwall et qui me sert de passerelle Internet.
> ...

 

Essais sans les pare-feu des postes win ...

----------

## Arcord

Les pare-feu sont déjà désactivé. En plus, j'ai oublié de le préciser mais j'ai un "serveur" de fichier sous Gentoo qui tourne aussi et sur lequel je ne peut pas me connecter non-plus à partir de ce PC (les PC sous windows s'y connectent parfaitement)

----------

## titoucha

regarde avec un traceroute sur un de tes pc locaux, si la commande te renvoie au moin l'ip du routeur et ensuite plus rien, alors tu as un problème sur ton routeur.

----------

## Arcord

Voici le résultat:

```
traceroute 192.168.5.5

traceroute to Farfadet (192.168.5.5), 30 hops max, 46 byte packets

 1  Baal (192.168.5.2)  3003.810 ms !H  3003.854 ms !H  3003.957 ms !H

```

J'ai fait le traceroute sur l'Ip 192.168.5.5, on voit bien que le fichier /etc/hosts est bien pris en compte puisque le nom du PC en question est bien trouvé (Farfadet). Mais on dirait bien que rien ne sort de mon PC "Gentoo".  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

tu pourrais nous donner ton /etc/hosts et la sortie de iptables-save (si elle existe) ?

Est-ce que t'arrives à te pinguer toi même ? ping 192.168.5.2

----------

## Arcord

Salut,

Je n'ai pas iptables car je me dit (peut être à tort) que mon PC sous Smoothwall suffit.

Voici mon /etc/hosts

```
27.0.0.1       localhost

::1     localhost

192.168.5.1     Cerbere

192.168.5.2     Baal

192.168.5.3     Hecate

192.168.5.4     Vassago

192.168.5.5     Farfadet

```

Je peux me pinguer sans problème sur 192.168.5.2

----------

## Arcord

Oula oula, du nouveau.

En redémarrant mon PC (ce qui arrive trèèèès rarement) j'ai eu le temps d'apercevoir un message d'erreur me disant de procéder à un "update-modules".

Donc:

```
Baal arcord # update-modules

 * Warning: the current /etc/modules.conf has not been automatically generated

 * Use "update-modules force" to force (re)generation

```

Alors j'ai suivi:

```
Baal arcord # update-modules force

 * Warning: the current /etc/modules.conf has not been automatically generated

 * --force specified, (re)generating file anyway

 * Warning: the current /etc/modprobe.conf has not been automatically generated

 * --force specified, (re)generating file anyway

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

```

maintenant je peux pinguer tous les PC du réseau.  :Very Happy: 

Mais mes dossiers partagés ne se montent pas.

```
Baal arcord # mount /home/arcord/stockage

19884: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)

SMB connection failed

```

alors que ce dossier devrait se monter d'après mon fstab (extrait de mon fstab):

```
//Farfadet/stockage /home/arcord/stockage smbfs username=arcord,password=*****,uid=arcord,gid=users 0 0
```

----------

## kernelsensei

Mh, concernant le partage samba, que donne un smbclient -L farfadet ?

Sinon, à la place de smbfs, tu peux utiliser cifs, il me semble que c'est plus performant.

----------

## Arcord

Alors là c'est la meilleur ce qui se passe actuellement...

J'essaie le smbclient comme tu le suggères:

```
Baal arcord # smbclient -L Farfadet

Error connecting to 192.168.5.5 (No route to host)

Connection to Farfadet failed

```

Et le "no route to host" m'inquiète car c'était un message que j'avais déjà eu quand le lan ne fonctionnait pas.

Donc j'ai essayé de pinguer Farfadet:

```
Baal arcord # ping -c 1 Farfadet

PING Farfadet (192.168.5.5) 56(84) bytes of data.

From Baal (192.168.5.2) icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

--- Farfadet ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 0 received, +1 errors, 100% packet loss, time 0ms

```

et même résultat en pinguant directement l'adresse Ip:

```
Baal arcord # ping -c 1 192.168.5.5

PING 192.168.5.5 (192.168.5.5) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.5.2 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.5.5 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 0 received, +1 errors, 100% packet loss, time 0ms

```

Déjà que je ne comprennait pas grand chose à mon problème, mais alors là c'est incroyable. Cela fonctionnait hier et plus maintenant. Pourtant je n'ai touché à AUCUNE commande ou AUCUN réglage, et le PC est resté allumé.

Il y a de quoi devenir fou.  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## zsfrack

 *Arcord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai réinstallé récemment ma Gentoo suite à une panne de disque dur.
> 
> 

 

 *Arcord wrote:*   

> Pourtant je n'ai touché à AUCUNE commande ou AUCUN réglage, et le PC est resté allumé.

 

Tu a quoi comme matos? A moin que tu soit en unstable je pense que le problème a plus de chance de venir d'une défaillance matérielle.

----------

## Arcord

J'ai un AMD Athlon X4 4400+, 1Go de DDR, une carte mère ASUS A8N-E et GeForce 7600GS.

La carte réseau utilisée est celle de la carte mère, donc nForce. Elle fonctionne en 100 Mbits au lieu de 1 Gb car le seul pilote qui la gère (forcedeth) ne fonctionne pas en 1 Gb. Mais je doute que ce soit un pb matériel car elle fonctionne parfaitement pour aller sur internet (et donc se connecter à 192.168.5.1)

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as des infos dans dmesg ? T'as essayé de decharger / recharger le module réseau ?

----------

## Arcord

Le pilote est en "dur" dans le noyau.

Comme je ne comprend pas grand chose à dmesg, je me permet de le copier ici:

```
Baal arcord # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #1 SMP Wed Apr 18 18:25:36 CEST 2007

Command line: root=/dev/sda3

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x00000000000f7560

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fff3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fff30c0

ACPI: MCFG (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fff9880

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fff97c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003fff0000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 262128) 1 entries of 3200 used

NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

Using node hash shift of 63

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   262128

On node 0 totalpages: 262031

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1349 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2594 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 3527 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 254505 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to physical flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Nosave address range: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 36608 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 257099

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ fe04000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 1026256k/1048512k available (2462k kernel code, 21868k reserved, 1765k data, 288k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4425.37 BogoMIPS (lpj=8850744)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12564562

Detected 12.564 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4423.03 BogoMIPS (lpj=8846077)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ stepping 02

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 1 cycles, maxerr 559 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

Disabling vsyscall due to use of PM timer

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2211.359 MHz processor.

migration_cost=404

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d0000000-d2ffffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0b.0

PCI: Found HT MSI mapping on 0000:00:0b.0 with capability disabled

PCI: Found HT MSI mapping on 0000:00:00.0 with capability enabled

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Found HT MSI mapping on 0000:00:0c.0 with capability disabled

PCI: Found HT MSI mapping on 0000:00:00.0 with capability enabled

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Found HT MSI mapping on 0000:00:0d.0 with capability disabled

PCI: Found HT MSI mapping on 0000:00:00.0 with capability enabled

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0e.0

PCI: Found HT MSI mapping on 0000:00:0e.0 with capability disabled

PCI: Found HT MSI mapping on 0000:00:00.0 with capability enabled

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8141 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 242

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev f2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-120S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: CD-RW CR52, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.4.9 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 12:27:22 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.05 Mon Oct 02 11:21:32 PDT 2006

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xD800 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xD808 irq 22

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xC400 irq 21

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xC408 irq 21

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 625142448 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata3.00: ata3: dev 0 multi count 1

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDT72503 V54O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 288k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:08.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 20, io mem 0xfeb00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 23, io mem 0xd3003000

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:53:43 PDT 2006

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 2996112k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2996112k

hdd: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdd:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Invalid field in command packet -- (asc=0x24, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Prevent/Allow Medium Removal" packet command was:

  "1e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

hdd: door locking not supported

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

hdc: request sense failure: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: request sense failure: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }

```

Je n'y vois aucune erreur concernant le réseau mais comme je l'ai dit, là je suis largué...

----------

